# NO contract Cell Phone suggestions...



## topazbest (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok..probably seen 1,00++ ads on net for which is the best...still cant sort it out. Turning to you folks to point me the right direction: Lost company cellphone..having to go on my own. Here is what I need

1. Do not need smartphone or internet capable phone.

2. Basic phone with texting/calling.

3. No contract phone...by the month pay plan ok.

Looked at tracphone, but phones seem difficult to text on. Reception was poor. Same with T-Mobile..lots of dead spots,etc. Any suggestions for a reliable,phone service...someone that wont close tomorrow with reasonablly good quality phones and service? Verizon phone dying soon....HELP.!!!


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

Been using Wal Mart's "Straight Talk" phone for years, trouble free. It uses either "ATT / T Mobile" network or it uses "Verizon" network, depending where you buy the phone. If you're in verizon territory you get a phone that uses their network, if in ATT territory you'll get a phone that uses their network. . . NO phone will give you coverage everywhere, ATT has dead spots just as Verizon does. Straight Talk's gives you unlimited "Talk, Text & Internet" for just $45 a month, you do have to buy the phone. . . about $100 and you can have the monthly fee come out of your checking acct each month.


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

This seems like a really good solution.


----------

